# RPRF - confused about how to pay London visa office



## tomfumb (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm hoping that someone who has already (recently?) paid their RPRF to the London visa office can help me out.

I know how much I have to pay ($980 for both me and my partner) to complete our PNP / Federal immigration application. However I'm a little confused about how to pay. The information provided assumes you make your RPRF payment at the time of your application, but mine was requested at the same time as my medical (so hopefully I'm nearly done!).

The letter requesting payment directed me here. The link includes some direct deposit bank payment information, but if I use this do I have to notify the office in some other way that I've paid?

I assume I can simply send a bank draft to the London visa office with a covering letter and a green BC PNP sticker on the front but maybe there is a better way?

Any suggestions much appreciated!
Tom


----------



## chiefmissile (Apr 25, 2012)

*Pnp*

Hi,

Not sure about the answer to your question, however i thought you put your credit card details with your original application, but that all depends on when you applied as i know the forms changed in July 2011? Thats what i wanted to ask you, what was your time line after you got accepted by PNP? London seems to be a bust Visa office and i was unaware that it also caters for a number of other countries applications. 


Thanks 


Drew


----------



## tomfumb (Dec 21, 2009)

chiefmissile said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure about the answer to your question, however i thought you put your credit card details with your original application, but that all depends on when you applied as i know the forms changed in July 2011? Thats what i wanted to ask you, what was your time line after you got accepted by PNP? London seems to be a bust Visa office and i was unaware that it also caters for a number of other countries applications.
> 
> ...


Well I'm a UK citizen applying for PR in Canada, so I have the option of using the London Canadian immigration office. Their average processing times are a bit better than the Canadian option (might be Vegreville, I can't remember). I sent all the PR forms in November 2011 and received the request for medical and RPRF in April 2012 - much faster than I expected.

I was told to not send the RPRF until requested which is why I'm having this problem now.


----------



## chiefmissile (Apr 25, 2012)

*Notarized Documents*



tomfumb said:


> Well I'm a UK citizen applying for PR in Canada, so I have the option of using the London Canadian immigration office. Their average processing times are a bit better than the Canadian option (might be Vegreville, I can't remember). I sent all the PR forms in November 2011 and received the request for medical and RPRF in April 2012 - much faster than I expected.
> 
> I was told to not send the RPRF until requested which is why I'm having this problem now.


Hi thanks for the info, was your processing time quick becuse you already have a job offer?

Did you have to send notarized copies of documents requested by Canadian immigration? What was the cost to notarize? Thanks in advance.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

tomfumb said:


> Well I'm a UK citizen applying for PR in Canada, so I have the option of using the London Canadian immigration office. Their average processing times are a bit better than the Canadian option (might be Vegreville, I can't remember). I sent all the PR forms in November 2011 and received the request for medical and RPRF in April 2012 - much faster than I expected.
> 
> I was told to not send the RPRF until requested which is why I'm having this problem now.


Yes, that payment page is pretty confusing .... actually I find canadian bureaucracy pretty confusing all the time. Did you apply via the provincial nominee program? I just put my application in and was also told not to pay yet until I get to the federal stage. I would ring up the Immigration offices and ask someone..... I've done that and they are usually pretty informative and helpful. You just have to make about 5 selections on the phone until you get to talk to a real person.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

chiefmissile said:


> Hi thanks for the info, was your processing time quick becuse you already have a job offer?
> 
> Did you have to send notarized copies of documents requested by Canadian immigration? What was the cost to notarize? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I think when people talk about this quick processing time, they are applying under the provincial immigration nominee program.... the process for this is different depending on the province as they administer their own programs. (and this is for PR not for a TWP) Usually if applying under this program as a skilled worker, you need a job offer but best thing is to go to the CIC website which will have links to all the provincial nominee programs.
Also, I just sent mine into the saskatchewan one and I rang up to confirm and if it only says copy of documents then you don't need to notarise but check with what it says on your form. Usually though they want translations of documents to be notarised.


----------



## tomfumb (Dec 21, 2009)

chiefmissile said:


> Hi thanks for the info, was your processing time quick becuse you already have a job offer?
> 
> Did you have to send notarized copies of documents requested by Canadian immigration? What was the cost to notarize? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I have no idea, I think it was just quick because of the PNP. I already had the job in Canada when I applied for PNP (on a working holiday visa) so it might have made that stage easier, but with the PNP in hand the job shouldn't have any effect on federal immigration. I had to notorize plenty of documents for federal immigration, it was $10 for every copy - it's expensive.


----------

